# Ratings Delay



## ReviTULize (Sep 29, 2014)

I received my weekly summary and saw that 32 out of 34 ratings were 5's. I emailed them back asking why my rating hasnt jumped...even just a little bit. It hasn't moved in three weeks.

I was told that there was a "slight delay" and they were trying to figure it out.

Anyone else had issues with this?


----------



## ElectroFuzz (Jun 10, 2014)

The app rating is frozen for about 2 weeks now.
The dashboard rating is correct and updating.


----------



## RideshareGuru (Nov 17, 2014)

Some great "technology" company huh? lol


----------



## ReviTULize (Sep 29, 2014)

Mine is the same.


----------



## NotForLong (Dec 23, 2014)

Just finished my third night of rides and while I was rated a 5 in the app, I looked at my dashboard and instead of the 5, I see a lovely looking "4.71".

I'm trying to figure out if that in any way if that's due to picking up my first passenger rated less than a 5 (his was 4.44).


----------



## RideshareGuru (Nov 17, 2014)

NotForLong said:


> Just finished my third night of rides and while I was rated a 5 in the app, I looked at my dashboard and instead of the 5, I see a lovely looking "4.71".
> 
> I'm trying to figure out if that in any way if that's due to picking up my first passenger rated less than a 5 (his was 4.44).


Low rated pax are trouble. Never pick up someone with less than a 4.8. Avoid college kids, and try to balance out surge with 1x rides. People are assholes and will low rate you for anything. Some people rate uber x drivers 4.0 every time because it's not uber black, even though their asses were too cheap to order uber black.


----------



## NotForLong (Dec 23, 2014)

Duly noted. I was surprised to see him at a 4.4. Between him and the guy asking me questions about whether I'd drive for cash outside of Uber (which I of course denied and tried to change the subject), tonight was a strange night.


----------



## uberAdam78 (Nov 8, 2014)

my rating hasnt changed in almost a month.


----------



## ReviTULize (Sep 29, 2014)

I hear about drivers that beg their pax to rate them a 5 and they even tell pax "Uber will fire me", etc... I never talk about ratings or bring them up. My professional appearance, courteousness, chivalry, car and very basic amenities are why i get 32 out of 34 five stars. I can only imagine the other two were 4's.


----------

